
Wardrobe Unveils New Peer-To-Peer Digital Marketplace for Fashion Rentals - ssrowley
https://www.pressreader.com/usa/wwd-digital-daily/20181214/281603831560292
======
bwilson1112
Wardrobe is awesome because it allows you to rent one-of-a-kind items directly
from other people like you. The cleaners pick-up process is seamless too. Sure
Rent the Runway is in this market but it's super expensive and ordinary stuff
that you can get anywhere. It's much better when you can actually know the
story behind an item.

------
ashleysmith111
I'm all for the sharing economy, but I'm not sure if I'd want to put someone
else's clothes on my skin. Then again... I do thrift shop. Sounds like a good
way to slow fashion pollution, while making a profit - to then spend the
income made on rentals. (hair flip emoji.)

------
alexander321
Seems to tackle the same market as Rent the Runway, but with much more
interesting tech background and on the ground operations.

------
ssr145
Very interesting concept, so is this like an AirBnB for clothes?

~~~
sharemywin
Job opening for competitor:

[https://angel.co/stylelend/jobs/466268-ceo-co-
founder](https://angel.co/stylelend/jobs/466268-ceo-co-founder)

